# MSO and Quinclorac on Hybrid Bermuda



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

I have Bermuda grass that is now about 3 months old. I grew it from seed and have mowed it about 20 times since germination. As per recommendations from other threads. I have let the Bermuda grow about 4 inches tall to help ensure the Quinclorac.

Although Quinclorac isn't labeled for Spurger, I have read it does a decent job of controlling it. At this time, my new Bermuda is over ran with Crabgrass and Spurge. The temps during the day are 90-100, at night about 75-80.

My mix will be 
Quinclorac
Immediate Release Nitrogen(soluble) 
MSO
Blue Dye
I plan to spray just before dark when temps will get down in the low 80's.

I am curious of a few things, will the MSO damage my Bermuda? Should I just use a regular surfactant?

Will the Nitrogen help my Bermuda from taking a heavy hit?

How soon after should I water?

Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

If you have some chelated iron I would add some in also, when I spray mostly crabgrass I use this mix + iron and I have almost no yellowing.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Iruse said:


> If you have some chelated iron I would add some in also, when I spray mostly crabgrass I use this mix + iron and I have almost no yellowing.


Are you referring to same the MSO+Quinclorac mix? I do have some iron as well.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

I think I know what your asking.

But when I spray Quinclorac, I add MSO a low dose of liquid fert and some chelated iron plus spray indicator. Make sure you use chelated iron.

Also you will want to do a small mix up just to make sure it all works well together. Better to waste a little than a lot.

Also as a side note the MSO typically won't hurt the turf unless it is in significant % by volume, it is usually what the MSO allows to stay on the grass/weed that does the damage. And you want to use MSO as most of the Quinclorac labels I have looked at state to do.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Iruse said:


> I think I know what your asking.
> 
> But when I spray Quinclorac, I add MSO a low dose of liquid fert and some chelated iron plus spray indicator. Make sure you use chelated iron.
> 
> ...


To ensure proper mix, should I mix in a 5 gallon bucket with a mixing tool or will shaking the jug work just as good? I would hate to have concentrations of the MSO.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

I usually just put about 1/4 of my water in my tank put in my ingredients fill up to what ever amount I need, like 2 gallons or whatever amount you're using, close the cap and shake it well. Or if I use my backpack sprayer I just look like an idiot for about 30 seconds while I am jumping around.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

Let me make that a little more clear....

For 1 gallon if I were making it. 
1) 32 oz of water.
2) 1.45 oz of Quinclorac
3) 0.50 oz of MSO
4) 2-4 oz of liquid fert
5) 1-3 oz chelated iron
6) 1/2 oz spray indicator
7) fill to 1 gallon mark.

Shake pump and spray.

Just substitute your label rates if that applies.


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Iruse said:


> Let me make that a little more clear....
> 
> For 1 gallon if I were making it.
> 1) 32 oz of water.
> ...


Thank you for your help and replies. The Quinclorac 75DF that I have, calls for .37 oz per 1 Gallon. Should I increase this rate?


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

I just sprayed quin/mso on my neighbors lawn. Label says no water for 24hs but if I also add an FAS mixture and spray at dusk won't I run the risk of burning lawn if I don't water in next morning? If I water in won't I be hurting the effect of the quinclorac?


----------



## RYBLMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Bryan34w said:


> I just sprayed quin/mso on my neighbors lawn. Label says no water for 24hs but if I also add an FAS mixture and spray at dusk won't I run the risk of burning lawn if I don't water in next morning? If I water in won't I be hurting the effect of the quinclorac?


I have read for hours about MSO and Quinclorac. Watched hours worth of video as well. It is recommended to wait 48 hours before watering, and to only provide about half an inch of water the week after the 48 hours is over. However, this is only my interpretation from my research.


----------



## Iruse (Jul 2, 2019)

> Thank you for your help and replies. The Quinclorac 75DF that I have, calls for .37 oz per 1 Gallon. Should I increase this rate?


No absolutely not, apply your Quinclorac at whatever rate is on the label.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

RYBLMC said:


> Bryan34w said:
> 
> 
> > I just sprayed quin/mso on my neighbors lawn. Label says no water for 24hs but if I also add an FAS mixture and spray at dusk won't I run the risk of burning lawn if I don't water in next morning? If I water in won't I be hurting the effect of the quinclorac?
> ...


Well this is right from the label:



So if someone is doing this in 90*+ temps I don't know how they are also adding nitrogen without watering it in the next morning so it doesn't burn their grass.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Water + AMS + Quinclorac at label rate+ MSO at label rate; spray; avoid watering per label. Expect some tinge/collateral damage. The bermuda will recover just fine.


----------

